# اهداء الى اعضاء المنتدى وجميع اصحاب مكائن cnc



## elwatniacnc (14 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوانى اعضاء المنتدى الكرام تسعدنى ان اشارك معكم ببعض الصور المجانية التى يحتاجها من يملك ماكينة cnc للتشغيل مباشرة ونسألكم الدعاء , مع تحيات الوطنية للحفر بالكمبيوتر


----------



## allam_1989 (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم:77:


----------



## saad alagar (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## h_s0404 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على الهدية


----------



## ben1961 (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## im alive (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا يا اخى الكريم على الهدية بس ممكن حضرتك ترفق الرسمة فيكتور عشان لو حبينا نعدل فى مقاستها 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الصغيرات (28 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## zakimc (12 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## el3asfa (7 ديسمبر 2014)

:28:


----------



## alriadi (7 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasssn1 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم​


----------



## ESLAM AFIFY (31 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

